# Badmephisto's Cubing Site is Gone or Not?!?!?!?



## SpeezorCubing (Jun 5, 2017)

I am so confused. When you google Badmephisto's cubing site, it is the first one in the search results, but it takes you to a Canadian pharmacy with the URL badmephisto.com. However, when you type badmephisto.com directly into the URL bar, it comes up with the cubing site. After more research, I discovered that the pharmacy's ACTUAL URL is not badmephisto.com, but for some reason google comes up with it when you google that. Also, I got onto the exact same webpage with to different URLs, badmephisto.com and the pharmacy's actual link. Any more insight would be welcome.


----------



## codeo (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this site, and I'm not sure if this is the right place to put it, but badmephisto.com is down. I can't even download the OLL and PLL Trainer .exes anymore  I think his DNS expired?


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 20, 2017)

Could be down, he hasn't really put up anything new in years


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 20, 2017)

SpeezorCubing said:


> I am so confused. When you google Badmephisto's cubing site, it is the first one in the search results, but it takes you to a Canadian pharmacy with the URL badmephisto.com. However, when you type badmephisto.com directly into the URL bar, it comes up with the cubing site. After more research, I discovered that the pharmacy's ACTUAL URL is not badmephisto.com, but for some reason google comes up with it when you google that. Also, I got onto the exact same webpage with to different URLs, badmephisto.com and the pharmacy's actual link. Any more insight would be welcome.


Site was compromised. The site functionality was changed by a hacker so that it did exactly what's described in the quoted post above—the idea is that the hackers are exploiting the site's already-existent popularity to spread their wares (and warez) via Google and other search engines, while having the site look apparently all right for those who have the site bookmarked. (Fun fact: this is done with something known as the Referer [sic] header.)



codeo said:


> I can't even download the OLL and PLL Trainer .exes anymore


Downloading executable files from a site that has been hacked is… not really a good idea. (Never mind that you can't do it anymore because the site is dead now; it was a bad idea even when the site was up.)


----------



## Andjelo Tomic (Oct 4, 2017)

Same problem. Belgrade


----------



## heyitsconnor (Oct 4, 2017)

The app still works


----------



## Zerksies (Oct 4, 2017)

Well since it's been three months and nothing I would say the site is done perminately


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks Internet archive!
http://web.archive.org/web/20161212210612/http://www.badmephisto.com:80/


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 5, 2017)

You could always try contacting him through here but he may be a bit busy inventing KITT.


----------



## Depor (Nov 1, 2017)

SpeezorCubing said:


> Also, I got onto the exact same webpage with to different URLs, badmephisto.com and the pharmacy's actual link. Any more insight would be welcome.


https://defhacks.github.io/badmephisto-mirror/oll.html


----------

